# Aspirateur de sites



## Bernard644 (16 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Pour travailler hors connection, je recherche un aspirateur de site (Mac OS X) efficace et simple d'utilisation.
Par avance , Merci !  Bernard644


----------



## daffyb (16 Septembre 2005)

Moi, j'utilise le terminal 
Après avoir installé wget, tu tapes
wget -r http://www.apple.com


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

Pour faire simple mais utiliser la même fonction tu peux utiliser Simplewget

http://www.cosmos.ne.jp/~kaz6120/downloads/jam_stuff/index.pl?id=simplewget


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2005)

On en parlait pas plus tard que la semaine dernière.  Et le mois précédent également.


----------



## FORTUNA (7 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à savoir s' il est possible d' aspirer les plans de viamichelin: j' aimerai en effet pouvoir avoir un fichier tif de la Sarthe que je pourrai imprimer lors de mes différentes balades à vélo sans ce département.
J' ai jusqu' à maintenant fait des captures d' écran que j' ai "monté" sur photoshop: ça fonctionne mais c' est très long à réaliser, surtout à une grande échelle (il faut juxtaposer près de deux cent captures d' écran).

Y aurait il un logiciel qui aspire les plans de larges zones géographiques ?

Merci


----------



## FORTUNA (8 Septembre 2011)

Personne qui ne sache répondre ?


Merci


----------



## daffyb (8 Septembre 2011)

certainement parce que pas possible


----------



## edd72 (8 Septembre 2011)

En même temps, une carte Michelin, c'est 4&#8364;. Je doute de l'intérêt  financier d'imprimer tout cela (sans compter le temps passé dessus,  comme on dit "le temps c'est de l'argent. Au lieu de passer des heures à  capturer et à monter ça, tu fais une heure de repassage et tu t'achètes  ta carte...)


----------



## Arlequin (8 Septembre 2011)

la nature humaine ne cessera donc jamais de m'interpeller :sleep:


----------



## FORTUNA (9 Septembre 2011)

Ne saisis tu pas l' avantage d' avoir une carte numérique gigantesque dans son ordinateur et de pouvoir à la demande zoomer et imprimer une partie désirée du plan ?

Ce n' est pas pour les 4 euros, c' est juste que j' aime avoir des plans digitaux... surtout que l' exemplaire en ligne est super précis, bien plus que les cartes MICHELIN routières ordinaires.


----------



## quequoi (8 Novembre 2011)

Alors est-ce que MapOSMatic ne serait pas intéressant pour toi ?


----------



## FORTUNA (8 Novembre 2011)

Je savais bien que ça existait, merci à toi pour ce lien.
C' est quand même plus généreux et intelligent que de se moquer...
:king:


----------



## ergu (8 Novembre 2011)

FORTUNA a dit:


> mes différentes balades à vélo sans ce département.



Ah oui.
C'est une bonne idée - se trimballer son département, c'est lourd, ça ralentit le vélo.


----------

